# h: SOB SM w: £££ empire



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

Okay so need some quick cash for some empire am i'm willing to get everything off for a cheap price

sternguard finecast built but nothing else - £12.50

razorback lascannons primed - £10

1 battle sister squad - 7 bolter sisters 2 flamer sisters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (seven painted badly) - £15

1 battle sister squad - 7 bolter sisters 2 flamer sisters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (unpainted) - £15

1 battle sister squad - 7 bolter sisters 2 stormbolter sisters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (1 painted) - £15

1 retributor squad - 4 heavy bolters 1 sister superior power wep and bolter
(striped) - £17.50

1 retributor squad - 2 heavy bolters 2 multi-meltas 1 sister superior power wep and bolter (striped) - £17.50

1 repentia squad - 9 repentia 1 mistress (primed) - £15

1 seraphim squad - 1 sister inferno pistols 4 sisters normally 1 sisters superior power wep and plasma pistol - £20

1 immolator - built has all options and painted (part from turret) has forgeworld bits - £12.50

1 immolator - unbuilt has multi-meltas or flamers has forgeworld bits - £12.50

spre forgeworld bitz - ......

*LESS THEN HALL PRICE ANYONE?*

or I'll take:

state troopers

crossbow men

knights

greatswords

wizards


----------



## dandan1350 (Apr 22, 2010)

got to go willing to sell REALLY cheap now


----------



## Turkadactyl (Sep 8, 2011)

Did you get my last PM?


----------



## wako1302 (Apr 10, 2013)

*SoB*

Do you have any Sisters left for Sale.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wako1302 said:


> Do you have any Sisters left for Sale.


this was posted two years ago


----------

